# Buying Goggles Online



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking into buying a pair of Anon Realms online because of the cheaper price. However, I have not tried these goggles on in person before so I'm unsure as to how they will fit on my face. I really do like the way they look but I have read online that Realms have a big fit, so I don't know how it's going to work out.

Have you guys ever bought goggles online before without having the chance to try them on first?


----------



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Personally, I have. I recently just bought a pair of Oakley A-Frames without first trying them on. I'm Asian, so I have a smaller face with a smaller nose area, and they happen to fit me perfectly. I read countless reviews as well, in regards to their fit, and many people have said that the A-frames particularly fit well with small-medium/Asian faces.

HOWEVER, I do realize that this was risk I took as all goggles fit slightly differently. I would definitely recommend trying on a pair of Anon Realms if possible, before you buy them -in the chance that they may be an uncomfortable fit for you. Then again, if you don't have the chance, and you know that you have a "large" face, then you might do okay without trying them on first based on what you have read online.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

what you can do is go to youre local shop and try them on.
I was trying to decide between 3 pairs and the sizing helped me narrow it down.


----------



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys.



dr4ke said:


> Personally, I have. I recently just bought a pair of Oakley A-Frames without first trying them on. I'm Asian, so I have a smaller face with a smaller nose area, and they happen to fit me perfectly. I read countless reviews as well, in regards to their fit, and many people have said that the A-frames particularly fit well with small-medium/Asian faces.
> 
> HOWEVER, I do realize that this was risk I took as all goggles fit slightly differently. I would definitely recommend trying on a pair of Anon Realms if possible, before you buy them -in the chance that they may be an uncomfortable fit for you. Then again, if you don't have the chance, and you know that you have a "large" face, then you might do okay without trying them on first based on what you have read online.


I thought there was regular A-Frames and the ones especially for Asian faces. Did you just get the regular ones?

Is there anyone who has the Realms?


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

thtrussiankid01 said:


> what you can do is go to youre local shop and try them on.
> I was trying to decide between 3 pairs and the sizing helped me narrow it down.


If you try them on at your local shop and they fit you should also buy them there. It's your local shop, not your local fitting room. Buying online is fine if you know exactly what you want or are willing to take a chance on fit.


----------



## thtrussiankid01 (Aug 31, 2010)

Rufus said:


> If you try them on at your local shop and they fit you should also buy them there. It's your local shop, not your local fitting room. Buying online is fine if you know exactly what you want or are willing to take a chance on fit.


very true but if the goggles are $50 cheaper offline then i would rather buy them online. I buy enough stuff from there, so 1 pair of goggles wont hurt them.


----------



## streamline (Nov 13, 2010)

OP if you have a Sport Chalet near you (assuming you are in the US) they sell the Anon Realms so you could try them on and then go buy them online. Plus they have the googles all in one area and they have them in such so you can try them on without opening up a box of new ones.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

lazymej said:


> Have you guys ever bought goggles online before without having the chance to try them on first?


Yes, I ordered a pair of Smith I/O's online without having ever tried them on -- and this was for wearing them over glasses even though they aren't designed as OTG goggles. My local shop did not have any I/O's in stock for me to try on, and had I ordered a pair through the shop, I would have been stuck paying full retail with no ability to return the goggles if they didn't fit. I was able to try on a pair of Smith Phenoms, however, and they were just slightly too small. Based on what I'd read, I assumed the I/O's were a little bit larger, so it seemed worth taking a chance on ordering them. I really wanted the easy dual lens system as well.


----------



## lazymej (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys.



Rufus said:


> If you try them on at your local shop and they fit you should also buy them there. It's your local shop, not your local fitting room. Buying online is fine if you know exactly what you want or are willing to take a chance on fit.


I finally got the chance to go try them on at a shop. I know it's not a fitting room, but when I can get it online at less than 1/2 the price they sell it for, I sure as hell am gonna buy it online.

JoeR, I also tried on Smith I/Os at the store and I really liked them! They're very interesting because of how different they look and they were very comfortable too. I did decide to order the Realms in the end though as they work out to be significantly cheaper and it's what I have been eyeing for a couple of months now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

If the salesperson at the shop can't sell product to a person who comes in to said shop with the intention of purchasing that same product (even elsewhere) then:
1. Either the salesperson sucks or
2. The price differential is too high.

It is no secret that the mark up on ski/snow gear can be pretty high. If the shop can't get to within 10-15% of the online price then they are gouging.



Rufus said:


> If you try them on at your local shop and they fit you should also buy them there. It's your local shop, not your local fitting room. Buying online is fine if you know exactly what you want or are willing to take a chance on fit.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Agreed. You gotta try stuff on. At least ask if they price match, they'll at least get close if not match online prices 100%. Mine matched REI on board price, some random site on a pair of Burton Cargos, and would have come close on some Salomon Synapse but they didn't have the right size. Clear conscience.


----------



## dawm123 (May 15, 2012)

lazymej said:


> I'm looking into buying a pair of Anon Realms online because of the cheaper price. However, I have not tried these goggles on in person before so I'm unsure as to how they will fit on my face. I really do like the way they look but I have read online that Realms have a big fit, so I don't know how it's going to work out.
> 
> Have you guys ever bought goggles online before without having the chance to try them on first?





For my personally, in smalltao.com bought goggles, inexpensive, mainly for my face. This site has a lot of style.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Rufus said:


> If you try them on at your local shop and they fit you should also buy them there. It's your local shop, not your local fitting room. Buying online is fine if you know exactly what you want or are willing to take a chance on fit.


qft :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

A lot of local shops just plain fucking suck. Fuck supporting them. If you find a good one, they'll work with you on pricing as well.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to buy online but now get about 50% off at the shops in vail cause I'm cool.... Lol... I just go chill and ride with the staff plus fix them up in the hospital when needed...... I did o buy some Nike boots at the outlet in silverthorn the other day. They were $60 for $300 boots. I think it's bullshit they lowball the retailers around the outlets not associated with Nike but the shops in town here don't carry them so fuckit. I got some bad ass $60 boots.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Rufus said:


> If you try them on at your local shop and they fit you should also buy them there. It's your local shop, not your local fitting room. Buying online is fine if you know exactly what you want or are willing to take a chance on fit.


Agree. Just try it elsewhere if it does not fit. 


-----------------------
How my snowboarding vacation have been


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

dawm123 said:


> For my personally, in smalltao.com bought goggles, inexpensive, mainly for my face. This site has a lot of style.


WTF is with this (dawm123) dude??? 2 posts, both on threads that are years old, and some retarded english saying the same shit.... ahhh spam maybe?


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> WTF is with this (dawm123) dude??? 2 posts, both on threads that are years old, and some retarded english saying the same shit.... ahhh spam maybe?


dawm123 hit a goggles thread on trusnow.com with the exact same bullshit post. The thread had been dormant for over 3 years before dawm123 revived it, the dirty bastard...


----------

